# Change alias name for phpmyadmin



## momaydopod (May 12, 2015)

I need to change alias name for phpmyadmin.

Presently, when I need access to phpmyadmin, I type mydomain/phpmyadmin. I need to change that.  Please help to advise. How to change?



> *Changing the Application's Access Location*
> In order for our Apache web server to work with phpMyAdmin, our phpMyAdmin Apache configuration file uses an alias to point to the directory location of the files.
> 
> To change the URL where our phpMyAdmin interface can be accessed, we simply need to rename the alias. Open the phpMyAdmin Apache configuration file now:
> ...


----------



## junovitch@ (May 13, 2015)

Basically do what the instructions say.  The file paths look like a Red Hat derivative so keep in mind that will be different.  On FreeBSD, the Apache configuration would be under /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf, the databases/phpMyAdmin port installs under /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin, and the service restart would be `service apache24 restart`.


----------



## momaydopod (May 13, 2015)

Now iI edit file httpd.conf in line:

```
If_module_alias    Add alias /php "/usr/local/compat/vhost/mydomain/htdocs/phpmyadmin"
```
I can access to my phpmyadmin via www.mydomina.com/php  but iI no need access via /phpmyadmin


----------



## junovitch@ (May 16, 2015)

If you don't need access via the /phpmyadmin path then remove the config entry that enables that.  I would encourage you to carefully read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_alias.html if you have any questions on the topic as they have very detailed information.


----------

